# Emprego em Portugal ??



## PedroDaniel (8 Out 2008 às 20:26)

Mas afinal onde é que um Mestre e Licenciado em Meteorologia e Oceanografia Física consegue encontrar emprego em Portugal?

No Instituto de Meteorologia só com uma grande cunha !! E mesmo assim trabalhar como escravo e receber menos que o salário mínimo..


----------



## psm (8 Out 2008 às 20:46)

PedroDaniel disse:


> Mas afinal onde é que um Mestre e Licenciado em Meteorologia e Oceanografia Física consegue encontrar emprego em Portugal?
> 
> No Instituto de Meteorologia só com uma grande cunha !! E mesmo assim trabalhar como escravo e receber menos que o salário mínimo..





Já estou a ver que te licenciaste em geofisica.
Bem vindo a Portugal.


----------



## hurricane (9 Out 2008 às 15:40)

Pois!!!
Eu tb estou a pensar tirar esse curso!
Será que é mesmo boa ideia seguir aquilo que gosto ou nao???   



:S


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2008 às 16:11)

PedroDaniel disse:


> Mas afinal onde é que um Mestre e Licenciado em Meteorologia e Oceanografia Física consegue encontrar emprego em Portugal?
> 
> No Instituto de Meteorologia só com uma grande cunha !! E mesmo assim trabalhar como escravo e receber menos que o salário mínimo..



Pedro, vou-te responder com um excerto de um texto que encontrei aqui:

http://www2.fis.ua.pt/DFUA/Bolonha/perg_resp.htm


Relativo ao curso de Meteorologia Oceonografia e Geofísica


"Os licenciados que pretendem uma inserção efectiva no mercado de trabalho podem exercer funções de meteorologista, geofísico, oceanógrafo ou climatologista, em domínios como o ambiente, recursos naturais, pescas, hidrologia, etc. Estas actividades podem ser exercidas em organismos públicos e privados: Instituto de Meteorologia, Instituto Hidrográfico, Instituto de Investigação das Pescas e do Mar, Força Aérea Portuguesa, laboratórios do Estado, instituições universitárias, institutos superiores politécnicos, empresas de modelação, empresas de aquacultura, empresas de exploração de energias alternativas e empresas de consultadoria (impacto ambiental, obras marítimas, etc".). 

Agora não sei de que modo isto se aplica de forma eficaz cá em Portugal...


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2008 às 20:21)

hurricane disse:


> Pois!!!
> Eu tb estou a pensar tirar esse curso!
> Será que é mesmo boa ideia seguir aquilo que gosto ou nao???
> 
> ...



Se é aquilo que gostas mesmo, e se gostas de matemática e física, então concorre ao curso!

Agora até há Bolsas de Integração na Investigação (BII) plausiveis de concorrer enquanto tiras o curso!

Ver, por exemplo:
- Centro de Oceanografia
- CGUL / Laboratório Associado IDL

O importante é saberes mexer-te


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Out 2008 às 20:37)

AnDré disse:


> Se é aquilo que gostas mesmo, e se gostas de matemática e física, então concorre ao curso!
> 
> Agora até há Bolsas de Integração na Investigação (BII) plausiveis de concorrer enquanto tiras o curso!
> 
> ...





ou explorar outras vertentes onde o curso se possa encaixar, produzindo tu o teu próprio projecto, mas com contrato efectivo, com um bom salário e sem muito para fazer e com os fim de semana todos e algumas sextas só mesmo com cunha 

abraços


----------



## hurricane (10 Out 2008 às 15:44)

Muito obrigado!!!
POis eu adoro mesmo matemática e física!!!
Claro mexer me é sempre o principal...

Mas se alguém aqui do forúm me poder dar informações sobre este assunto eu agradecia ok????

=)


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 16:04)

hurricane disse:


> Muito obrigado!!!
> POis eu adoro mesmo matemática e física!!!
> Claro mexer me é sempre o principal...
> 
> ...



É só perguntares
Pode ser que te possa ajudar.
Há um tópico aqui no fórum sobre a Licenciatura em MOG


----------



## sopra_ti (18 Out 2008 às 17:29)

Já agora, que pós-graduações e mestrados existem na area de meteorologia?

Estou neste momento a finalizar a licenciatura em oceanografia fisica/ciências do mar e gostava de aprofundar os estudos de meteorologia que tive no meu curso.

Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 18:11)

sopra_ti disse:


> Já agora, que pós-graduações e mestrados existem na area de meteorologia?
> 
> Estou neste momento a finalizar a licenciatura em oceanografia fisica/ciências do mar e gostava de aprofundar os estudos de meteorologia que tive no meu curso.
> 
> Obrigado!



Na faculdade de ciências em Lisboa, há o mestrado em Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Ciências Geofísicas.

http://degge.fc.ul.pt/mestrados.htm


----------



## tvsc (21 Out 2008 às 10:08)

ajrebelo disse:


> ou explorar outras vertentes onde o curso se possa encaixar, produzindo tu o teu próprio projecto, mas com *contrato efectivo, com um bom salário e sem muito para fazer e com os fim de semana todos e algumas sextas só mesmo com cunha *
> 
> abraços



Sempre hão de me dizer onde isso é, para eu concorrer... no IM não é de certeza!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 11:56)

Existe a possibilidade de se contratar, em regime de
prestação de serviços, um licenciado ou Mestre em
Meteorologia e Oceanografia Física, Física, Eng. Física ou
Ensino da Física e Química para desempenhar as seguintes
funções:

1. Manutenção de um modelo de previsão de tempo.
2. Gestão do site http://climetua.fis.ua.pt onde são
publicadas as previsões de tempo realizadas pelo modelo.
3. Apoio técnico/científico ao CliM@UA.

Condições preferenciais:

1. Gosto por computadores/programação.
2. Familiarização com ambiente linux, MatLab ou outro
software semelhante.
3. Vontade de aprender alguns conceitos fundamentais de
meteorologia.

Não é necessário experiência profissional prévia.

O contrato é de 6 meses, com a possibilidade de ser renovado sucessivamente por
iguais períodos.

O contrato prevê um pagamento mensal de 750 euros.

Os interessados deverão contactar os Profs. Alfredo Rocha
(alfredo.rocha@ua.pt) ou José Castanheira (jcast@ua.pt).

========================================
CESAM & Departamento de Física
Universidade de Aveiro
3810-193 Aveiro - Portugal
========================================


----------



## tvsc (23 Out 2008 às 10:40)

AnDré disse:


> regime de
> prestação de serviços,
> 
> O contrato é de 6 meses, com a possibilidade de ser renovado sucessivamente por
> ...



prestação de serviços = recibo verde

750€ - 20% IRS - 155€ (Segurança Social) = 455€ 

Boa! Fica acima do ordenado minimo!!!


----------



## Pico (23 Out 2008 às 17:23)

tvsc disse:


> prestação de serviços = recibo verde
> 
> 750€ - 20% IRS - 155€ (Segurança Social) = 455€
> 
> Boa! Fica acima do ordenado minimo!!!



Lembra-te que no primeiro ano em que te colectas para os recibos verdes ficas isento de pagar a segurança social.... para quem está em inicio de carreira dá pra ir construindo curriculum que não lhe faz mal nenhum...


----------



## iceworld (24 Out 2008 às 17:43)

Pico disse:


> Lembra-te que no primeiro ano em que te colectas para os recibos verdes ficas isento de pagar a segurança social.... para quem está em inicio de carreira dá pra ir construindo curriculum que não lhe faz mal nenhum...



Pois, qual não é o meu espanto quando em conversa com um amigo ele me disse que no último ano tinha ganho dinheiro a vender recibos verdes cobrando uma comissão de 20%   
nunca em tal tinha pensado e comecei por o criticar, mas rapidamente me desarmou quando me disse que era a unica maneira de pagar o último ano de mestrado!! E que empréstimo bancário para estudar é que nunca na vida 
Acabei a rir daquela situação e a pensar cá para comigo que realmente as pessoas estão sempre a inventar novas formas de romper o sistema!!!


----------



## PCorreia (5 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

Olá a Todos.
Eu sou licenciado em "Meteorologia e Oceanografia, Física" (nome antes de Bolonha) e estou a trabalhar em Espanha no Centro Nacional de Energías Renováveis desde Outubro de 2007 (fiz aí estágio curricular e fiquei como efectivo, apesar de nao ter acabado o curso com uma média muito grande (14.4)).

Em Portugal, infelizmente, à excepçao de bolsas de investigaçao (muito trabalho e mal pagas), nao há muita oferta de emprego, por isso a maior parte das pessoas tenta fazer o doutoramento para conseguir uma bolsa de 4 anos (com pós-doc pode conseguir mais alguns) para ir adiando o inevitável.

Em Espanha é muito diferente, porque as empresas de energias renováveis (CENER, ACCIONA, GAMESA, ...) normalmente contratam meteorologistas, o que abre muitas portas de emprego onde recebes 3 vezes mais dinheiro que aí(recebes o mesmo que um engenheiro, por exemplo)

Espero que seja útil...

Boa sorte a todos.


----------



## Geostrofico (7 Abr 2009 às 22:42)

Emprego existe, emprego estável é que não.


Bolsas estão sempre aparecer. Procura nos seguintes sitios
Ineti - energias renovaveis
Instituto hidrografico
cgul
siam
lnec - modelaçao de ondas

se ainda és jovem com menos de 28 anos, normalmente ha vagas na força aerea pra começar todos anos até Junho, ainda vais a tempo.

Podes sempre procurar no estrangeiro, bolsas de doutoramento,  e outras empresas de meteorologia, mas e difícil sem experiência ou no caso de doutoramentos sem ajuda de um professor. Espanha certamente há alguma oferta, e algumas estao interessadas em portugueses umas vez que trabalham para empresas em Portugal, endesa e edp.

No im é difícil, mas vai abrir um concurso para  os quadros em breve, tenta a tua sorte. O problema e que tudo o que é bolseiro que anda para aí perdido vai concorrer, muitos já com experiência, para nao falar dos avençados que já la estão.


----------



## Luis Cisa (24 Mar 2010 às 21:58)

Pois, está complicado...

Normalmente procuro nos sites de emprego, como o http://www.net-empregos.com ou http://www.centro-emprego.com

Também vejo no http://pt.feedok.com/emprego-estrangeiro.html que tem ofertas de vários sites no estrangeiro...

De vez em quando aparecem ofertas, já fui a uma ou outra entrevista mas para já nada...

É preciso não desistir!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2010 às 22:02)

Luis Cisa disse:


> Pois, está complicado...
> 
> Normalmente procuro nos sites de emprego, como o http://www.net-empregos.com ou http://www.centro-emprego.com
> 
> ...



Uma das minhas revoltas é essa mesmo, eu como jovem sou rejeitado no mercado de trabalho.

Sou demasiado jovem, talvez abaixo do que consideram uma idade com sentido de responsabilidade, estou na faculdade, não tenho experiência profissional e esse também é critério de exclusão.

Ser muito novo nunca foi bom para ninguém.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2010 às 22:31)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ser muito novo nunca foi bom para ninguém.



Discordo totalmente.

É enquanto se é jovem que se deve tirar o máximo proveito possível do tempo livre abundante, para se construir a base de um currículo.

Trabalho voluntariado, participação em actividades de diversas áreas (apoio social, artísticas, envolvimento em iniciativas locais, intercâmbios...), porque isso também pesa.

Quando se contrata alguém, não é só a média que conta. O dinamismo é um factor importante. E actividades e iniciativas em grupo são indicadores de responsabilidade. Além de que tudo isso ajuda no desenvolvimento humano.

Eu, se pudesse, não me importava de ter 16 anos outra vez para desde logo investir em muitas actividades extra-curriculares. Mas os anos passam a correr.

E não é quando se chega ao final do curso que se vai pensar nisso.
Porque chegar ao final do curso com o currículo em branco, é mais um passo para o desemprego.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2010 às 23:08)

AnDré disse:


> Discordo totalmente.
> 
> É enquanto se é jovem que se deve tirar o máximo proveito possível do tempo livre abundante, para se construir a base de um currículo.
> 
> ...



Eu gostava que assim fosse. E se valorizarem o que fizer ao longo do meu percurso estudantil, melhor.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mar 2010 às 14:52)

A meu ver o problema em Portugal é falta de visão. 
As pessoas que nos dirigem (chefes, patrões, responsáveis de sector, encarregados, etc), na esmagadora maioria dos casos ou não tem preparação ou então conscientemente não querem tomar atitudes no sentido de melhorar a área\negócio em questão.
A combinação "explosiva" para que uma empresa ou negócio (ou área de trabalho) evoluam tem de ter 2 componentes fundamentais: a primeira é a experiência, experiência esta alicerçada em anos e anos de trabalho; a segunda é a inovação, sendo esta sustentada e potenciada pela juventude de muitos trabalhadores.
Tem sido um erro comum a negação destes pressupostos tanto no sector público como no privado.
Aliar a "veterania" à "juventude" tem dado certo em empresas de topo a nível mundial. Só nos faria bem enquanto povo\país parar para pensar nisto. Abrir as portas dos centros de decisão e de efectivo trabalho físico e mental às gerações mais velhas e mais novas iria trazer-nos imensas vantagens.
Se para os mais velhos que caem no desemprego não há vislumbre possível com esta forma de pensar, olhe-se ao menos para a sua experiência a transmitir aos mais novos.
Particularmente em relação aos mais novos, qualquer empresa ou entidade pública devia abrir espaço para a integração destes, pois são estes o capital de futuro do país. Adiar a entrada destes no mundo do trabalho para além dos 30\35 anos é deitar por terra parte do futuro que podemos ter.

Enquanto as mentalidades não mudarem (e não digo para copiar o que está mal a nível civilizacional mas apenas os bons exemplos) não sairemos deste atraso crónico. Mais do que um atraso económico temos um atraso geracional e de identidade. Valorize-se a competência, valorize-se a experiência e a juventude que fará o amanhã...


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Mar 2010 às 00:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> A meu ver o problema em Portugal é falta de visão.
> 
> A combinação "explosiva" para que uma empresa ou negócio (ou área de trabalho) evoluam tem de ter 2 componentes fundamentais: *a primeira é a experiência, experiência esta alicerçada em anos e anos de trabalho; a segunda é a inovação, sendo esta sustentada e potenciada pela juventude de muitos trabalhadores.*
> Tem sido um erro comum a negação destes pressupostos tanto no sector público como no privado.
> Aliar a "veterania" à "juventude" tem dado certo em empresas de topo a nível mundial. Só nos faria bem enquanto povo\país parar para pensar nisto.  *Valorize-se a competência, valorize-se a experiência e a juventude que fará o amanhã...*



Muito já foi abordado, mas pelos visto ainda há muito pano para mangas!

De facto o grande problema estrutural e da orgânica de muitas empresas ainda se prende pelos formatos de há décadas recuadas em que se pensava que a tenra idade era sinónimo de imaturidade e a subjacente irresponsabilidade. 
Já tive a oportunidade de lidar com o indivíduo de 40 anos irresponsável e incapaz de tomar decisões e com o de 18 anos dedicado e empreendedor!

No caso dos mais novos e que se iniciam no mundo trabalho, há que ser realista, não se pode pedir a um jovem que após ter terminado os seus estudos, que aguarde mais uns anos para poder responder a melhores ofertas de emprego. 

Se o que as empresas precisam é de pessoal qualificado e com experiência, os jovens que correspondem minimamente a este padrão já possuem a qualificação necessária; então já temos um ponto preenchido, a qualificação base (de qualquer cidadão), se necessária formação específica com vista a uma função específica na empresa, é imperativo que essa empresa execute um programa de formação. O jovem não tem experiência? Precisa dela! Para tê-la precisa que lhe dêem a oportunidade de a adquirir, só assim uma empresa poderá determinar até que ponto este jovem é ou não uma mais valia na mesma.


----------



## Valentina (10 Set 2017 às 15:50)

PedroDaniel disse:


> Mas afinal onde é que um Mestre e Licenciado em Meteorologia e Oceanografia Física consegue encontrar emprego em Portugal?
> 
> No Instituto de Meteorologia só com uma grande cunha !! E mesmo assim trabalhar como escravo e receber menos que o salário mínimo..



Tenta este site que está muito bom na procura de emprego e Portugal.
https://pt.jooble.org/

Boa Sorte!


----------

